

Can Spirituality and Science Work Together to Save the Yamuna? - Syama
http://www.news.vrindavantoday.org/2011/06/the-yamuna-river-indias-dying-goddess/

======
Syama
I almost lost a toe/foot due to the resistant bacteria in the Yamuna. Internal
and International pressure must be brought to bear, to remedy this dire
situation.

